# 19#'s on Weds. nite @ Portage?



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone here about 19# sack at Portage on Weds. nite. If so, that is just extraordinary!!! Those fish are evening feeders in the summer. Does anyone know what were the weights from last night's tourney? C'mon BB883 you gonna play or not? Don't let the boobirds poop on your parade!!


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! I do not know the results as I havent fished the tournament in a few weeks. That is crazy 19pounds, I sure would love to know where and what the heck they caught that on even though I know that info. will never be told.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

C'mon.....Try this again....No tears...No leashed fish stories??? Just some reports! #'s that's all. Not who didn't catch them AGAIN this week. !#


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

13-4 took first it was a down night for the lake. I didn't waste my time I went to long and had some real fun.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard it was a team who didn't have their livewell checked and were using nightcrawlers dipped in anise oil... 

See previous thread in NE Ohio forum 

nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah and that team always seems to do good. Watch out for em nip they have a blue Stratos with a 225. LOL


----------

